# RC10 NDS forum



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

i wanted to show off and talk about the rc10NDS sedan, i have 2 of these and heres a couple pics!


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

why doesnt anyone run one of these??? it isnt too old is it???


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

General, I run a NDS and I love it! The car is easy to set up and I feel it handles very well. I ran it in the DirtOval Nitro race in Mansfield, Ohio this year, and was fortunate enough to make the A-Main with it. And I was running against some of the "HIGH DOLLAR" EDM's. Now, don't get me wrong, the aftermarket cars/conversions are very nice, but out of my price range. And I just can't see spending that type of money, when the NDS can be competitive with them. I just bought two new ones from Associated. They had a sell on their web site (they might still have some available). I don't know why they discontinued them. They are an inexpensive, fun car to drive. So I buy parts or cars when I can. We not only run them on the dirt, but have alot of success on the carpet also. They really are a versatile car.

Good luck running your's, and maybe we can keep them around for awhile.

 Dale


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

yes i do hope so, i have 2 of them right now. thinking about turning it into a gt for off road fun(gives me extra parts for the nds too)


----------

